# What's The Least Fattening Alcoholic Drink?



## 4everheather (Oct 30, 2012)

Gotta get my alcohol fix but I don't want a big Darby Kelly:lol:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Vodka tonic water ain't bad


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Gin or vodka n' slimline tonic. Also see alot of soaks drinking vodka and water - I guess that must be low cal, if a bit fowl.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Voddy & diet coke?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Vodka or gin and diet whatever...also, avoid tonic water as the quinine in it is even more CNS depressing than the alcohol is.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd rather a few pints that taste nice over vodka then just straight back on diet next day and smash cardio all week.

Live q little ;-)


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Vodka and coke zero.


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

If your a beer fan, I believe Kingfisher is one of the best, relatively low carbs around 140cals I think.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Something like vodka and diet coke, ideally not a triple.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Straight Vodka.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

straight spirits i think is best... but i dont mean shots.... i like sipping vodka/brandy/whiskey... drink pints of water as well. some light beers are good and i think dry white wine might be ok... what ever you choose limit it though. im not sure if this makes a difference but dont eat anything from hour or two befor you go out and no food the whole night while your out. alcohol stops ur body burning carbs and fats i think so any food you take in cant get used as energy and is stored as fat.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Vodka and zero cal monster


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

vodka and diet coke, vodka lime and soda, white bacardi and diet coke or soda and lime


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

1:18

:001_tt2:


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

i drink comfy jacks, jack daniels and southern comfort


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

4everheather said:


> Gotta get my alcohol fix but I don't want a big Darby Kelly:lol:


strong dark beer

prank


----------



## 4everheather (Oct 30, 2012)

ZyZee_2012 said:


> 1:18
> 
> :001_tt2:


Haha!


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

ZyZee_2012 said:


> 1:18
> 
> :001_tt2:


beat me to it u cnut


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Ethanol?


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

GHB/GBL has no calories. Just saying.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

iamyou said:


> GHB/GBL has no calories. Just saying.


Lol, next you'll be touting rohypnol's miraculous fat burning activity :lol:

@op, Vaporized alcohol, it's the future!

http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/medical_examiner/2004/09/vaporize_me.html


----------

